# MMA Illegal In Ontario



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Full Story


_..."Is a Toronto show next?

"Hell yes, we'd love to come to Toronto," says Dana White, the president of the UFC, the largest North American organization promoting mixed martial arts (MMA), a sport that combines wrestling, boxing, kickboxing and jiu-jitsu.

"It's a matter of getting up there and getting in front of the (Ontario Athletic Commission) and getting the regulations done. It usually takes a couple of meetings."

But it may take more than a few meetings and some lobbying to bring the UFC to Toronto. The problem for local fighters and UFC fans is that the sport is illegal in Ontario, and it's not regulated on an amateur or a professional level. A growing number of GTA gyms are training people in MMA, but anyone hosting a tournament here can be prosecuted..."_


After the news about GSP/Hughes 3 in Montreal I wondered why not Toronto? So I looked around and came across this article.

The OAC can talk about safety, but it always boils down to coin. Dana just has to jump through a few more hoops and we'll get an event over here :thumbsup:


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

Dana would be my hero :thumbsup:


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

MMA being illegal anywhere is ****ing stupid. if laws where actually based on fact, intellegence and logic, boxing would be illegal and MMA wouldn't. but we all know legality stems from contribution and whispering in ears!


----------



## Zapatista (Dec 4, 2006)

pt447 said:


> MMA being illegal anywhere is ****ing stupid. if laws where actually based on fact, intellegence and logic, boxing would be illegal and MMA wouldn't. but we all know legality stems from contribution and whispering in ears!


MMA in the form it is in today shouldn't be illegal. The reason it was illegal in the first place was because the rules were minimal and, in the eyes of some, it was just acts of brutal violence. I mean, putting fingers into cuts and pulling, low blows and other things that were perfectly fine were the reason it became illegal. The rules have most definitely become stricter and I think that the UFC (the only U.S based MMA organization I've seen) does a good job enforcing their rules and I think it's time that politicians look over the laws and allow MMA. I don't know how many people have died in boxing matches (or result of boxing matches) but I know on one of the UFC DVDs Dana states that in the history of the UFC nobody has died from any injury they've recieved in a UFC fight.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Zapatista said:


> MMA in the form it is in today shouldn't be illegal. The reason it was illegal in the first place was because the rules were minimal and, in the eyes of some, it was just acts of brutal violence. I mean, putting fingers into cuts and pulling, low blows and other things that were perfectly fine were the reason it became illegal. The rules have most definitely become stricter and I think that the UFC (the only U.S based MMA organization I've seen) does a good job enforcing their rules and I think it's time that politicians look over the laws and allow MMA. I don't know how many people have died in boxing matches (or result of boxing matches) but I know on one of the UFC DVDs Dana states that in the history of the UFC nobody has died from any injury they've recieved in a UFC fight.


oh I agree with you... and i suggest reading "no holds barred", about the true origins of MMA in this country... it's a good read. 

but yeah, the contintued illegality of MMA is just a show of ignorance. but at the same time, if nobody is lobbying for the laws to change, you can't expect people to change laws that don't effect them. do you think senators and such really even know MMA exist? no... so unless they are taught the reality of the sport and enlightened on the movenment and such, no laws will change!


----------



## Zapatista (Dec 4, 2006)

who is the author of "No Holds Barred"? It sounds interesting. It interesting to see what became illegal here when Vale Tudo tournaments are held in Brazil with (to my knowledge)with very little rules (even less than UFC).


----------



## SHIN2DADOME (Nov 20, 2006)

I train MMA in London Ontario, I've never heard of this its interesting news to me. I guess thats why all the guys from tompkins fight in the TKO organization.


----------



## Snowman (Oct 16, 2006)

If you want you can check out Canadian MMA , its a website that talks about legalizing MMA in Ontario and the position the Ontario goverment as on MMA. You can sign up at the bottom of the home page...


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Zapatista said:


> who is the author of "No Holds Barred"? It sounds interesting. It interesting to see what became illegal here when Vale Tudo tournaments are held in Brazil with (to my knowledge)with very little rules (even less than UFC).


i forget his name, and can't find the book! LOL

just type the title into amazon! the book has Liddel on the cover! if you're not sure, link it here and i'll check it out!


----------



## Zapatista (Dec 4, 2006)

I found it on Amazon. I'll see if my school's library has it and if not I'll see if they'll get it from a different library since it is non-fiction.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Zapatista said:


> I found it on Amazon. I'll see if my school's library has it and if not I'll see if they'll get it from a different library since it is non-fiction.


cool, it's a great read. I think it should be manditory reading for all MMA fans, before they get the chance to post on this forum! lol... well maybe not... but everone should read it!:thumbsup:


----------

